

Hubble returns to 'old friends' for 25th anniversary - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30699647

======
therealdrag0
Anyone find the links to the full images?

~~~
plorg
The Andromeda image can be found here:
[http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1502a/](http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1502a/)

The Pillars of Creation image can be found here:
[http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1501a/](http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1501a/)

Be aware, though, that spacetelescope.org seems to be under heavy load, as
it's been very slow for the past few days.

Edit: The original of the Andromeda image is a ~4.3 GB PSB (high-resolution
Photoshop format) image. The website has provided a magnet link for that file
in a torrent.

